

McDonald’s To Give Away Books With Happy Meals in Britain - ohjeez
http://newsfeed.time.com/2013/01/10/mcdonalds-to-give-away-books-with-happy-meals-in-britain/

======
meaty
They've done this before a few times here in the UK.

